
I’ll never bring my phone on an international flight again–neither should you - smalera
http://qz.com/912950/never-bring-your-phone-on-an-international-flight-unless-you-want-us-border-control-and-customs-to-take-your-data/
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13659864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13659864)

